# Ungaro + Past 3 months



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven’t posted my hauls in a while; here are a few of my purchases from the past 3 months

July
Bobbi Brown e/s: Ivy & Flesh 
BB l/l:  Sandwash Tulle 
Smashbox 
'Socialite' Brush Collection (Nordstrom Exclusive)
Wicked Lovely
Lip Gloss 
•Coy 
•Sweet 
Eye Shadow Duo – Sinful/Pure 
Blush Rush – Charm 
SEPHORA BRAND Flat Blush Brush #42(not in the photos)
Hope in a Jar (not in the photos)
NP l/s: Athena & Atalanta
MAC Fafi Brush

August
SEPHORA BRAND All Over Shadow Brush - Large #21 (not in the photos)
Bobbi Brown e/s: Black Plum & Beige Shimmer 
Laura Mercier Eye Basics - Wheat
Dior Iconic Mascara
MAC e/l:Fascinating

September Haul
l/s: Freckletone & Pure Rose
ccb: Crushed Bougainvillea
e/s: Soft Flower, Lilac Touch, Mineral 
BP: Flower Mist Dew 
Smashbox Rapture E/S & Brush Set
Smashbox Self Adjusting Powder Foundation
BB l/l: 32 Candy
Pixi Lip Silk: #2 *returned
*other items I purchased in Sep. (not in the photos)
Cover FX
•Natural FX Water Based Foundation
•The Big Cover Up Complexion Perfecting Kit


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Ungaru + Past 3 months*

Nice haul(s)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I guess Ungaro did come out in NY today, it looks so pretty...so was there really no paintpot?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Ungaru + Past 3 months*

Definitely no paint pot.


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2008)

Gorgeous goodies!! I can't wait for that Ungaro CCB! 

Where did that Smashbox kit with the e/s duos come from? very nice!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 26, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

Great haul... can't wait for Ungaro to come out here.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_Gorgeous goodies!! I can't wait for that Ungaro CCB! 

Where did that Smashbox kit with the e/s duos come from? very nice!_

 
I got it at Nordstrom.  *call Jackie at 914-946-1122
*the rest of the Rapture collection will probably be out next month, I really want the pink travel brush set.


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

Wicked Lovely


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 30, 2008)

To end my September haul I got 
MUFE l/l in 1C, L’Oreal Hope e/s Quad and a Sephora brush bag (this is a back-up, I love this bag)
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml%3B$sessionid$WKYY03SGFEJF2CV0KQRQQAQ  ;jsessionid=WKYY03SGFEJF2CV0KQRQQAQ?id=P175122&cat  egoryId=A47


----------



## Susanne (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------

